# Hosting Server - windows or linux?



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

what is the difference with Linux and Windows. Which is better? If it makes a difference, i am a pc fan..


----------



## spottraining (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Hosting Server*

If you go with shared hosting (like bluehost, yahoo etc), then its dont matter for you is this windows or linux server. But most websites running best with PHP and MYSQL/PostgreSQL and linux is more used. So - when you have problems with some script - then you can find better support, when you using linux shared hosting. Or when you know all ready, what scripts you want isntall - look their recommendations.

For dedicated server - its depends, what are your expierenses with servers. I myself using everywhere Linux (in servers, desktops etc). But some like only windows.


----------



## uberchupacabre (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Hosting Server*

I tried to start a wordpress blog and couldn't figure out what was wrong for a week. The problem was I had a windows server and I needed a linux one for it to work.

It doesn't matter what you use personally. I would go with Linux


----------



## oiskallmate (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Hosting Server*

actually it DOES matter quite a bit what kind of hosting you use, that is if you have some kinda preference on the software you will be using. Like mentioned above, PHP runs mainly on Linux. PHP and mySQL are the tools that are used in programs such as WordPress, Joomla and OS Commerce. These, and as a matter of fact PHP itself are Open Source and you are allowed access to the code and php. The Windows alternative is .NET (asp). If you plan on doing any customization to a program built in .NET you are going to need to pay for something like Visual Basic. Windows is thought to be more scalable, but on the level you are prolly working on you will never know the difference.
The argument over which is "better" will really be between the PHP developer that prolly works for a small company or a web based company like about.com and yahoo.com and large brick and mortar companies that feel safer with the windows logo on their servers. My opinion.. Windows in a pain in the ***.. and unless you are building something BESIDES a website that you want ti integrate with your website.. i.e. desktop app custom builkt for your business with all kindsa cool remoting features, you don't need.. or WANT windows as your service provider.
hope that helps a bit.


----------



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Hosting Server*

okay.. got the idea somewhate. i looked into it and linux has more scripts available that i want to use. i'm designing a website for myself and will need the wordpress, ecom, picture/gallery show, mailing list, etc. and these scripts were available for linux. another question is, which host company have any of you tried and liked? i looked into hostgator.com, cool thing about it that they offer templates and alot of scripts in your package. also, looked into shopify, seemed like the easier thing to do, but the price tag is questionable. i do like the features that shopify offers, especially with tracking your inventory, orders and shipping, and direct info on your hits and where it's coming from.


----------



## violette (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Hosting Server*

Hiya!
I've been working as a software developer/web developer for nearly 20 years (in my day job  and it's been my experience that Unix-type servers like Linux tend to be more stable and flexible. They also cost less, since you can get Linux for free along with a plethora of open source tools and software. I've been running my own servers since 1994, using Apache as a web server and have had 0 problems with it. The only crashes I've had have been due to hardware failure, unlike Windows, which crashes if you look at it sideways (especially Vista - Blue Screen of Death anyone? .

That said, I like Windows as a desktop, since there are great packages (like Adobe, etc) available for it and it's easy to use. I run my own servers at home on Fedora Linux, with Windows XP Pro on my desktop. Basically, there's a lot more free stuff available for Linux in terms of web server and database stuff than for Windows and the quality tends to be fairly high. There's also a lot of great mailing lists and forums for informal support. Check out sites like slashdot or freshmeat for some general info about the open source and Linux stuff that's out there.

Vi (a total geek


----------



## Misery_Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Hosting Server*

from my experience linux servers is more compatible with most things needed at you're end... php, mysql, etc

i notice cpanel is run on linux most of the time, cpanel offers ALOT of options from the perspective of getting value for you're money out of hosting...

my 2 cents


----------



## forbiddenian (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Hosting Server*

ALso for my 2 cents. Linux is very good because you deal with less bugs and viruses than a windows server. Windows can be good however it takes alot of maintence and experience knowing the platform. Hopefully that helps but I would go linux all the way for webservers.


----------



## scottkct (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll add my 2 cents too as I run a windows hosting business and statements above are incorrect. We have shopping carts, wordpress, .NET, PHP, MySQL, MS SQL... everything you can possible run on a webserver and it runs wonderfully on windows.

Windows is in fact more flexible as it runs everything linux runs plus ASP. Some try to say the same for linux but to run ASP you have to install Chili ASP or the like which fundamentally does not perform like it does on windows.

So, with the functionality part out of th way, it comes down to price. That's where linux will beat windows. I run windows because that is my background and I have a niche market in the .NET developer community.

Linux hardware is cheaper than windows so naturally, linux will be cheaper. If you choose linux, just make sure you have no plans to run any ASP in the future.

Scott


----------



## violette (Nov 15, 2007)

Linux still beats Windows in terms of performance. It has far less bloat and overhead. I've been running servers and working with them (both kinds) at client sites since the early 90's and while Windows has gotten better (Vista doesn't count - bleh!) it still doesn't match up with the performance on Linux or any other Unix variant. Windows might be easier to manage, with all the clicky interfaces, but you pay for that in terms of slower performance and less scalability.

ASP is just one tool. You can do the same things and more with JSP, PHP, Perl, Java, Ajax, etc... The possibilities are endless. Personally, I prefer more portable, open-source tools for development. The price is right, like you say. Apache has been the top web server for a long time. I've been running it myself since 1995 and it's never crashed once. The open-source community has proven it can produce quality products, so there's no need to pay for something that's proprietary unless you really need that particular option.

For a lot of people, Windows might be a fine solution. But if you plan to grow, I'd give Linux serious consideration.

People can get very "religious" about their platform. Just talk to a Mac person sometime and you'll see that 
Linux/Unix is my personal preference for servers based on my experiences as a software, database, and web developer (and a brief stint running an ISP). Unix has been around for a long time and was initially designed more as a server system, whereas Windows was initially targeted for the user side. 

The gap has narrowed, but I still much prefer Linux over Windows on the server side, and Windows over Linux on the desktop. I have minimal experience with Macs, though I believe the most recent incarnations of Mac's operating system are based on a flavor of Unix (BSD, I think) 

In the end, it all boils down to personal preference or simply whatever your chosen hosting provider decides to offer. I'm just offering my two cents based on my own extensive experience in the field. YMMV.


----------



## scottkct (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh boy, this is beginning to look like a mac/windows thread of flames. The original question was asking what is the difference along with what is better. So Let me clarify myself. 

As far as what is better, you can't simply say one or the other without looking at the differences. Linux is likely going to be the best option for most people here. I singled out ASP because that is one area windows has over linux and there are shopping cart programs out there that run on ASP. This is an important point.

The end user isn't going to see a difference whether they are on windows or linux (unless they require ASP). This isn't a sysadmin forum so most everyone's shopping cart needs will be taken care of by both systems. What either systems are capable is pointless as both can do everything the other can with differences only a developer will notice.

The ASP (.NET) developer community is huge (yes I know the other communities are also huge, and collectively bigger) but 75% of my business relies on windows only capabilities. I run a profitable webhosting business and being able to host *everything* has been a competative advantage on a number of occasions. Not a religious thing for me, just pure business.

In the end it simply comes down to price and if you need ASP support. Linux will generally be cheaper and be the better choice for most people in this forum. But if your software requires ASP, then you should choose windows.


----------



## violette (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not trying to start a holy war. Just pointing out that there are pluses and minuses to both platforms. You stated the the previous posters were "incorrect" and that's simply not true. It is very true that Linux/Unix is less of a target to viruses and such than Windows. Probably because the hacker/crackers like putting one over on Microsoft (they're simply a bigger, more popular target).

Linux is also capable of running ASP. Sure it won't work as well as it does on Windows, but neither will PHP or MySQL work as well on Windows, since their native platform is a Unix variant (they get ported to Windows after the fact). And there are plenty of PHP and other non-ASP shopping carts out there, as well, so that's not really a limitation of Linux unless you want to use ASP. 

Essentially, your choice of platform boils down to a matter of what tools you plan to use to run your site, what level of skill you or your chosen site developer has (Unix is less user-friendly), and what kind of budget you have. Many people here have small budgets, so cost can be the biggest driver for them.

Windows will be perfectly fine for a lot of people, but others will find Linux/Unix more suited to their needs. I like and use *both* platforms (I have an old Win 2000 server running SQL Server database under my desk right now), but prefer Unix on the server side and Windows on my desktop. My personal experience has shown that it works the best, but I'm also not an ASP or .Net developer and I'm happy having nothing but a command line to work with (I'm a geek  ). 

Some will prefer the more graphical development environment that Windows excels at. Linux does have decent graphical front ends, but they aren't as user-friendly as Windows and there are many applications you can't use (like Photoshop, Word, and such), though there are usually reasonable alternatives like OpenOffice and Gimp. You can also run Windows emulators, but I wouldn't bother when you can simply dual boot or run another separate computer (desktops are cheap these days).

So, I'm not dissing Windows, just pointing out that each has its good and bad points, depending on how you use it. The best tool for the job depends on what your needs are. You have to define what kind of nail it is before you choose your hammer


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

From my experience linux will be best for about 85% + of people looking for a webhost. Those running .asp or .net will most likely have a dedicated windows box anyway. Any carts or shops using those two are most likely going to run you major bucks anyway, so what's another few hundred a month for a server. 

95% of all carts and website software is designed for linux around php and mysql, that's just the way it is and will be for a long time. I have a webhosting/design business on the side and in 5 years I have had one person request or need windows.


----------



## scottkct (Aug 11, 2008)

The scope of the thread is for the end user, the webhosting customer likely only ever to use FTP and IE or FireFox. It's irrelevant to point out the differences as it relates to an admin (viruses, performance, GUI pref, etc...), WHT is for that not t-shirtforums.

Linux's ability to process ASP falls far shorter than Windows ability to run PHP and MySQL. This, in my opinion, makes linux less flexible, which is why I said that previous posts were incorrect, no other reason. Since September 2002, I've never had anyone ask for linux hosting. Most times the customer doesn't care/know they are on windows. Since we support everything, it's a nonissue.

Again, because of price, linux is probably the better choice. But if ASP support is needed, you will need to find windows hosting.


----------

